# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Upload de fichier dans un blob oracle

## ndundux

Bonjour 

Alors pour mon stage je dois faire une interface client,qui lui permet d uploader un fichier(Zip,Doc,Txt ou autre) dans une base de donnee Oracle 10g dans un champ de type BLOB.

Je fais le traitement avec une servlet.

Je me sert du prepared statement et mon code se presente comme ca:




```

```

ensuite j ai le choix soit
cPStmt.setBytes (1,byte[]) ;
mais oracle ne l'accepte que pour un fichier <= a 4000kb

donc il me reste la solution
cPStmt.setBlob (1,blob) ;

malheuresement je n 'arrive pas a creer mon objet blob.

Blob blob = null;
blob.setBytes(1,item.get());
me genere une exception java.lang.NullPointerException
alors que mon tableau de byte est rempli

autrement je me sert d une autre technique


```

```


Est ce que vous avez deja rencontre se probleme.
Avez  vous une solution???

Merci d'avance a tt ceux qui prendrons la peine de me repondre.

----------


## mickilous

> malheuresement je n 'arrive pas a creer mon objet blob.
> 
> Blob blob = null;
> blob.setBytes(1,item.get());
> me genere une exception java.lang.NullPointerException


Salut,

Si tu initialises une variable  null (Blob blob = null) et que tu appelles une mthode sur cette variable, tu auras obligatoirement 1 NullPointException.

C'est juste pour te faire avancer... mais  part a je n'ai aucun conseil  te donner car je n'ai jamais utilis les blob.
A part peut-tre regarder ici : 
http://java.developpez.com/faq/jdbc/?page=types#blob
http://ricky81.developpez.com/tutoriel/java/jdbc/blob/

A+

----------


## ndundux

merci pour cette reponse.
Desole de ne pas avoir repondu tt de suite mais j etais sur un autreprob le reste de la journee.

J'v ai essaye deja les deux techniques de c deux tuto mais apparement cela ne fonctionne pas avec une base Oracle.

Merci qd meme.

----------


## watal

Salut moi j'ai utilis ce code :


```

```

----------


## tgrall

Hi

Voici un autre exemple:
- http://tugdualgrall.blogspot.com/200...oracle10g.html

Kenavo
Tug
http://www.exoplatform.org
http://nantesjug.org
http://blog.grallandco.com

----------

